# Hi all



## Koryu Rich (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Thought I'd check-in  


I'm from the UK and study Systema and Bujinkan Taijutsu.

I first got into MA properly when I was about 16 Im 27 now, had done a bit of Wado Ryu previous to this but only for a couple of months. I was spending a year at agricultural college when I found out one of the guys on my course was a Kali instructor so I got chatting and he agreed to train me. I pretty much trained every day for the year I was there usually after lectures, as tutors tend to object when you get a couple of sticks and knives out in class!!! Although Ive forgot most of the drills now ,as I havent trained in Kali for years, every now and then I still find myself moving in a way that has a Filipino flavour to it.


When I moved back home I did Taijutsu at a BBD dojo for a bit but it closed down so I had to look into other things. Looked at Lau Gar, Tai Chi, Aikido and JKD (havent studied any of these at any great length) but always having to stop for one reason or another.


Over the past couple of years Ive got involved with Systema and have found it to be a fantastic art. Last September I was looking for info on Knife work when I came across the club directory on MAP and there was listed a Bujinkan club in my area so I joined up and am now a happy 7th Kyu.


So thats me


Thanks for listening 

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2005)

Greetings Rich and welcome to MT..


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Rich!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Rich. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome Rich, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## saru1968 (Jun 2, 2005)

HI Rich

and i thought i was safe here, is Greg a member too?

but welcome and best wishes.

Gary


----------



## Koryu Rich (Jun 3, 2005)

saru1968 said:
			
		

> HI Rich
> 
> and i thought i was safe here, is Greg a member too?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the welcome everyone  

Hi gary no he's not.  I think I'm going to like it here look what I can do; :jedi1:


----------

